# 20 Beautiful Dumbo and Fancy Rat Babies in Need of a Home in CT!



## kvanhoutenusj (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello! A little while ago, my brother was not paying attention to our rats and now we have a large litter of babies and no place to put them! I am located in Windsor, CT. I am willing to drive a ways to find these little guys new homes! These babies are very tiny, quite adorable, and quite sociable! They would do perfectly in a home! If anyone is interested in taking a few, that would be amazing! PM me if interested!


----------

